# alguien conoce 3dc16c



## sierraguia (Sep 2, 2009)

Buenas, tengo una consulta: pertenesco a un club de autos Ford Sierra de la argentina. Resulta que estos autos trajeron una pequeña centralita que sensa si las puertas quedan abiertas, o se quema alguna luz. Con los muchachos tratamos de entender y desifrar el circuito. Tiene un micro de 8 pines que dice 3DC16C (LUCAS). El tema que planteo aqui es si alguno sabe donde puedo encontrar el datashet o las caracteristicas de dicho integrado. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------

